# plastic plants



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

i have a question about plastic plants. in a malawi setup. do you deco with plastic plants?and what type?
normally do you used 2 or 3 types of plastic plants? or just 1 type?

currently i am using 1 cabomba type and 1 Bacopa australis type looking plastic plants.
they looked awkward somehow as they do not looked match in the setup.
for deco i have 1 big plastic driftwood at right end and 3 big to medium plastic rock caves left end

the fishes love the 2 big plastic plants. but they somehow look weird for me... :-?

should i use only 1 type of plastic plants? and what type looks best for malawi setup?

thanks


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Google "Lake Malawi" and look at some pictures from under the surface of the lake. The rift lakes are very unusual in that they have virtually no plant life whatsoever, except very close to shore and near the mouths of rivers. There really isn't a need for plants in a Malawi tank. Now, that said, a lot of people DO add a few fake plants, because they don't like the look of a tank that's nothing but stone and rock. A little color can go a long way. I would recommend going through the thread on here where people show off their tanks, and see how other people have used plants. There's certainly nothing wrong with a few fake plants if you want to use them. Now, if you use *live* plants, you should realize that the fish may dig them up since they like to move the sand a lot.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello sir 
thanks for advice

i have read the library here suggest Java Fern, Vallisneria sp., and the Anubias family for african cichlid tank.
i have actually found 2 different looking Anubias SILK plants. 1 is dark/medium green and 1 is lighter green/tan
too bad i can't find any Java Fern and Vallisneria sp. i really like the looks of java fern though...

i think i should stick with the 2 Anubias SILK plants. will be getting both of them for each corner of my tank.
i think the Anubias plants looks much better than the cabomba i have currently... the Bacopa i have currently i have actually looks ok too.

cheers!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

is leafy(sword anubias) looking plants better for a afrcian cichlid tank or those bushy type?(cambomba hydrillia)

i mean looking natural in a african setup.

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As stated, in the lake you may see vallisneria-like plants around the marshy edges but otherwise there is not much. So if you are looking for a biotope, stick to the vallisneria types.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi DJ expert

how about leafy plants? like sword and anubias?
does lake malawi victoria and tang has these leafy plants?
how about fake drift wood? i read that P.acei schools in large numbers to feed on algae on fallen logs and trees?
so i suspose some parts of lake malawi actually has drift wood etc.

i do actually like leafy plants as they offer more cover and protection for fishes.

thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sword and anubias are not native to the Rift Lakes, nor are there any native plants growing in those lakes I've read about or seen in pictures/videos that look like swords or anubias.

I too have read about acei schooling around wood in the lake, but I wonder how common it is? The pictures and videos I see most often show sand and rocks. Prov did post a pic from Lake Tang of a sunken log however, LOL.

That said, there is no reason you have to have a biotope. I have java fern, swords, anubias and crypts in my tanks and like them just fine. The fish eat them more than hide in them however.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

johnchor said:


> hi DJ expert
> 
> how about leafy plants? like sword and anubias?
> does lake malawi victoria and tang has these leafy plants?
> ...


Here are a couple of pictures from underneath Lake Malawi:


















Here are a couple of images of the shore:


















There's just not much in the way of plant life.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ,

looks like you have alot of leafy types plants instead of those bushy plants like cabomba and hydrillia
i do agree leafy plants looks better in a african cichlids setup. they look much more natural with rocks and drift wood etc...
those big leafy plants also offer protection and somehow reduce visual contact and some aggression. :thumb:

i think a tank of healthy and happy cichlids are much more important than to mimic a 100% of natural biotope. :lol:

thanks for advice!



DJRansome said:


> Sword and anubias are not native to the Rift Lakes, nor are there any native plants growing in those lakes I've read about or seen in pictures/videos that look like swords or anubias.
> 
> I too have read about acei schooling around wood in the lake, but I wonder how common it is? The pictures and videos I see most often show sand and rocks. Prov did post a pic from Lake Tang of a sunken log however, LOL.
> 
> That said, there is no reason you have to have a biotope. I have java fern, swords, anubias and crypts in my tanks and like them just fine. The fish eat them more than hide in them however.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh I forgot the hygrophila difformis. Also one of my favorites.

I don't choose them for a natural look or breaking up territories or fish health. I choose them because they grow in my tanks and I like the look of those particular plants. Also great at keeping the algae off the rocks and background without effort.


----------

